# Seguimento Ásia e Médio Oriente 2020



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 17:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 15:24)

*Novo balanço aponta para pelo menos 30 mortos em inundações na capital da Indonésia*
MadreMedia / Lusa
2 jan 2020 15:07

O número de mortos na sequência das inundações que atingiram a capital da Indonésia, Jacarta, na véspera do Ano Novo, subiu para pelo menos 30, anunciou hoje o porta-voz da Agência Nacional de Gestão de Desastres.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-mortos-em-inundacoes-na-capital-da-indonesia


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 15:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 16:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2020 às 22:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 18:32)

*Heavy rainfall causes flooding in Dubai*
Flights at Dubai International Airport faced continued disruption on Sunday, with more cancellations caused by overnight flooding.
Heavy rainfall caused disruption to several flights at DXB, with Emirates airline advising passengers to arrive at the airport three hours before departure.
“We apologise for any inconvenience caused. Customers affected by flight cancellations are automatically rebooked on the next available flight,” an Emirates spokesman said.
“Customers are being contacted and sent their updated booking to the email address registered with Emirates at the time of booking.”
Dubai Media Office tweeted that “ponds” had formed in some areas due to “unusually heavy rain” of 150mm per hour for more than two hours.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 22:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 22:45)




----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2020 às 17:08)

Médias relativas a '61-'90. 












---











---


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2020 às 17:13)

> The monthly-averaged temperature in all Federal districts reached neither extreme positive values nor extreme negative ones. Quite habitually already, this January turned out to be anomalously warm. This occurred for the fifth year in succession; all in all, only four Januaries in the XXI century have featured the monthly-averaged temperatures below their normal values.



 https://meteoinfo.ru/en/climate/159...-in-the-northen-hemisphere-as-of-january-2019

Também não será neste que haverá anomalia negativa.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2020 às 17:23)

É preciso recuar um bocado para se encontrar uma situação semelhante.


----------



## Orion (14 Jan 2020 às 18:16)

Janeiro de 2007 foi o mais quente registado na Rússia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2020 às 11:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 12:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2020 às 14:54)




----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2020 às 09:32)

Esta manhã, em Bagdade, Iraque.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Fev 2020 às 13:03)

Dan disse:


> Esta manhã, em Bagdade, Iraque.



Esse vídeo é de 11 de Janeiro de 2008..


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2020 às 13:38)

Sim, acabei por colocar o link errado.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2020 às 13:39)

Este é que parece ser de hoje.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2020 às 13:49)

Hoje, 4cm de neve no aeroporto de Bagdade.
http://www.meteomanz.com/sy1?ty=hd&ind=40650&d1=11&m1=02&y1=2020&d2=11&m2=02&y2=2020&h1=06Z&h2=06Z


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Fev 2020 às 13:58)

Dan disse:


> Hoje, 4cm de neve no aeroporto de Bagdade.
> http://www.meteomanz.com/sy1?ty=hd&ind=40650&d1=11&m1=02&y1=2020&d2=11&m2=02&y2=2020&h1=06Z&h2=06Z



E cá, batatas...


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2020 às 14:09)

https://translate.google.pt/transla....ru/?option=com_content&view=article&id=16760


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Fev 2020 às 14:17)

Este evento foi deveras melhor que o de 2008, muito bom !


----------



## Orion (2 Abr 2020 às 19:54)




----------



## Orion (14 Mai 2020 às 20:32)

http://www.rsmcnewdelhi.imd.gov.in/index.php?lang=en






---


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2020 às 16:16)




----------



## Toby (24 Jun 2020 às 18:21)

Uma nova estação InfoClimat  ... 

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observati...020/dumont-d-urville-terre-adelie/00DDU.html?












Lembro-vos que estou disponível para ajudar as estações portuguesas se houver respeito pelas normas de montagem e manutenção....


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2020 às 18:58)

Vai lá vai...





Fonte: Severe Weather Europe


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Ago 2020 às 19:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Vai lá vai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bons sítios para o @RedeMeteo   viver.


----------



## Thomar (1 Ago 2020 às 20:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Vai lá vai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Até ao final deste século com o aquecimento global a continuar como se prevê, poderá ser o cenário na Península Ibérica...


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2020 às 19:03)

Não sabia onde colocar e não tem muito a ver com meteorologia, mas que explosão brutal em Beirute, ao que parece causada num paiol de material pirotécnico..


----------



## Orion (18 Ago 2020 às 10:52)




----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2020 às 10:37)

Em certos locais da Rússia há anomalias positivas da profundidade da neve. Em outros não. Não é o expectável?

Tirando a recente neve nos EUA, não me parece que haja uma situação 'espectacular' na Eurásia.

Não faço a mínima ideia se já há informações em russo. Em inglês não deve faltar muito.

De qualquer das formas, alguém acredita que houve frio recorde na Rússia em geral?


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2020 às 11:40)

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=ru&tl=pt&u=http://www.hmn.ru&sandbox=1


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2020 às 21:40)

IM Chinês  http://cmdp.ncc-cma.net/cn/index.htm

Anomalias de temperatura desde o início do ano 






AdT nos últimos 30 dias (também disponibilizam Tm e TM)


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2020 às 20:08)

WMO 24959


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2020 às 20:13)




----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2020 às 15:37)

WMO 24266


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2020 às 10:36)

WMO 24688


----------



## Pek (15 Dez 2020 às 17:40)

Meanwhile in Russia...


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2020 às 22:44)




----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2020 às 22:45)

-50º equivale a _aviso_ laranja em algumas regiões.


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2020 às 20:44)

WMO 29638


----------



## Orion (27 Dez 2020 às 20:55)

*Stray animal catastrophe as they freeze to death on streets of the world’s coldest city*


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2020 às 11:02)




----------



## jfo (2 Jan 2021 às 13:52)

https://mkweather.com/2021/01/02/beijing-26c-the-lowest-december-temperature-since-1978/


----------

